# EUA: Habitantes de Maryland vão pagar imposto sobre chuva



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2013 às 16:44)

> *EUA: Habitantes de Maryland vão pagar imposto sobre chuva*
> 
> Martin O' Malley, governador democrata do estado de Maryland, nos Estados Unidos, criou um imposto para taxar a quantidade de chuva que cai nas propriedades de cada habitante daquele estado. O imposto será calculado através de vigilância por satélite às habitações.
> 
> ...


http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Internacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=72798#.UWbYR_YM3oh.facebook


----------



## Pisfip (11 Abr 2013 às 17:15)

O Sr. Primeiro Minstro é que podia se ter lembrado disto no inicio do inverno  Acho que com a quantidade de chuva que caiu este ano, fazia tapar qualquer buraco nas contas públicas!!


----------



## raposo_744 (11 Abr 2013 às 19:04)

soltei um leve sorriso,não cheguei a mostrar os dentes....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2013 às 19:06)

Olha se o garparzinho vê esta notiçia estamos feitos .


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2013 às 19:12)

*Americanices...*


----------



## amando96 (11 Abr 2013 às 20:16)

Já faltou menos para taxarem o oxigénio que respiramos...


----------



## camrov8 (11 Abr 2013 às 20:35)

meu deus isso é estupido


----------



## irpsit (11 Abr 2013 às 23:28)

camrov8 disse:


> meu deus isso é estupido



Os políticos são estúpidos ou simplesmente maus. Desde a Maryland a Passos Coelho, desde Israel à Coreia do Norte, desde Stalin a Hitler, passando por Tatcher ou Cavaco Silva. Todos eles, dão cabo das populações. Razão para ter muito cuidado na eleição destes. Até porque os governos são como a morte, inevitáveis.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2013 às 23:40)

Epá, os democratas americanos, que a nossa esquerda "adora", a traírem o povo. Não se faz...

Como eu me rio disto.




P.S.: dos 2 lados (republicanos e democratas) a idiotice abunda


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2013 às 03:23)

Se hoje fosse dia 1 de Abril dizia até compreendia esta noticia...


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2013 às 08:32)

Confesso que apesar de alguma surpresa, porque tantas vezes se fazem piadas acerca de taxar coisas básicas, não estranho que tal ideia tenha saído de uma cabecinha americana! 

Se calhar o senhor ouviu algum tuga a fazer a piada e pensou que era boa ideia


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2013 às 11:08)

Apesar de tudo os Republicanos parecem na maioria uns dementes...é só olhar á quantidade de porcaria que o Romney ou o Bush diziam...

O Obama parece um tipo decente...esse gajo do Maryland pode ser apenas extraordinariamente burro, e tambem o povo talvez seja permissivo demais.

Eu assumo-me como pouco conhecedor e mesmo não crente em relação á Politica e economia...no fundo nenhuma nação foi 100% bem sucedida quer com governos de esquerda ou de direita, pelo que me parece que acima da ideologia conta a inteligencia, racionalidade e humanismo de quem governa.

Tendo em conta isto, mete-me medo por exemplo o Socrates ter sido eleito 2 vezes ( especialmente a 2a), ou o Romney ter ficado perto de ser presidente dos EUA...começo a temer que o povo em geral esteja cada vez menos consciente da sua propria identidade e poder, e cada vez mais relaxado e submetido ás ordens do chefe do rebanho..


----------



## Agreste (12 Abr 2013 às 11:46)

Tipicamente americano... O Chesapeake bay tem mais de 200km de extensão e muitos rios - entre eles o poluidíssimo Potomac - chegam ao mar naquela região. Resultado: os pobres coitados que vivem no estuário é que ficam encarregues de limpar a porcaria que todos atiram para o rio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2013 às 12:08)

Cá também podem aplicar que eu não me chateio nada, no Algarve desde do início do ano, aqui é onde tem menos precipitação.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2013 às 14:29)

irpsit disse:


> Todos eles, dão cabo das populações. Razão para ter muito cuidado na eleição destes.








Nem sequer me apetece comentar a notícia.


----------

